# Meal Plans - Who has one? + Intro



## Halo (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi, my name is Halo. I've been an on-and-off lurker here for a while and decided to join today mainly because of this section of the forum. Well, that and the people here seem pretty friendly 

Ok, enough of the intro. On to the main reason for this post.

Diet plans - breakfast, lunch, dinner, and snacks.

Basically the idea is to put together a list of food in the above catagories that will make up the days meals. Multiple lists will be necessary for variety of course.

Maybe some of you already have them and would like to share, or maybe we can make some from scratch that people can use or adapt.

I've always had trouble with these things so maybe together we can put together some decent ones 

The goal, btw, is healthy, and while my preference is low fat I realize that others are on a low carb or other type of diet.

My meagre first contribution will be:

*Breakfast*
1 small tub of plain natural yoghurt w/1tsp of honey

*Dinner*
Steamed fish with vegetables

*Snacks*
A small handful of sultanas

Yes, I know I left out lunch, I suck at lunches 

Please excuse the length of this post, I'm not all that great at writing them yet.


----------



## Catseye (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi, Halo, Welcome.

I never do detailed meal plans.  Can never be sure I'll have the ingredients when the time comes, or have the time or energy to cook the meal, but most of all, I can't be sure that when Thursday comes, I'll be in the mood to eat whatever is on the list for Thursday's dinner.  

I'm a low-carber.  In the past that has meant restricting to 40 carbs in 24 hours, in whatever form, but this time I'm going with 25 or thereabouts, and it seems to be working fine.  


Cats


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 5, 2005)

Halo,

Your breakfast is innadequate. 

Breakfast is the MOST important meal meal of the day. It gives you a glucose base to
work on and replenish throughout the day. Your only real meal here is dinner, and
you have skipped lunch which is also unhealthy. For me it is positively dangerous.

Eating “healthy” food items will not make unhealthy eating habits into a healthy diet.
You should MAKE TIME to eat something sustaining for lunch, and snack on healthy
items throughout the day if you like. Try and work some fresh fruit (if you can get it)
into the dried. Nuts are good too. 

If you eat lunch and snack, you should not be so hungry at dinner time, and therefore
not over eat in an attempt to make up for what you have missed during the day,
KNOWING that you will miss it again tommorrow. It is also much kinder on your
digestive system.

Here are some breakfasts that I regularly eat:

Diet: glucose/cholesterol and weight loss by way of healthy.

Using 1/2 round of wholewheat bread and olive oil type spread (no butter):

1. Ham salad sandwich with Hellmans 30% mayonaise.

2. BLT using no fat eye round bacon.

3. Pastrami sandwich with Colemans mustard.

4. Cucumber and 25% fat mature cheddar sandwich cheese thinly sliced.

5. Occasionally, beaten egg in home made 1/2 wholewheat bap.

6. One homemade low fat chipolata sausage with homemade baked canellini beans
with bacon and sage.

7. The same beans on wholemeal toast.

8. Some fresh fruit and a home made 1/2 wholewheat muffin.

9. A couple of homemade 1/2 wholewheat crumpets. (sometimes with a TINY scratch
of Greek Hymetus honey. ONLY use the very best, cause you ain’t allowed much  ).

10. All accompanied by a cup of coffee with Splenda and semi skimmed milk. Except
the crumpets, which require Earl Grey.

For lunch today I had a home made 1/2 wholewheat red onion mini focaccia and 660
ml of natural brewed German pilsener.

Tonight I am having a fresh green bean Mousaka.

That should give you something to work on.

I am assuming that for YOU PERSONALLY you are not on a medical diet of
neccessity.

The above is also recommended for those on weight loss, and glucose and/or
cholesterol control diets.


----------



## amber (Feb 5, 2005)

The only meals I plan out each week is dinners mainly because I make my grocery list with that.  Breakfast I just eat whatever, sometimes an omelet filled with fresh vegetables, sometimes cream of wheat and toast or an english muffin, fresh fruit salad.  For lunch I usually eat leftovers from the previous nights dinner.  Here is my dinner menu for this week, which to me is healthy:

 Monday- Chicken Florentine, mexican stuffed potatoes

Tuesday- Terryaki pork tenderloin, maybe some rice, and a veggie

Wednesday- Vegetarian chili, seasoned baked fries, maybe buttermilk biscuits

Thursday- Baked haddock, vegetables

Friday- we usually get take out food

Saturday- Chicken sandwiches with horseradish mayonaise for hubby, but I'm having only vegetables (turnip, sweet potatoe, and some grape tomatoes)

Sunday- boneless hot wings (I used chicken breasts pounded thin), chunks of garlic pork, fresh cold vegetables, fresh pineapple chunks.  It's super bowl sunday so thats what we'll be picking on.  If anyone needs any of these recipes just let me know.


----------



## jkath (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a weird meal plan, but it works for me:

Breakfast: (after coffee time, of course) usually is a small portion of leftovers from the previous night's entree & a big glass of water. (Small is the operative word)
I must have protein in the a.m. due to hypoglycemia/anemia, so I like going this route.

Lunch: Veggies, Meat (whatever is around), milk or water, bread of any kind (I adore carbs and refuse to ever give them up) & sometimes cheese

Some of my favorite Snacks: 
             banana/peanut butter/milk in a blender is yummy
             nuts mixed with chex cereal
             yougurt (I like plain with fresh berries)
              tomato slices with fresh mozzerella & basil
             cucumber slices with rice vinegar & occasionally tomatoes
              Wheat crackers with cream cheese
               Fresh fruit & cheese

Dinner: Whatever I cook, it always has meat, vegetables (more than 1), generally bread or pasta or rice, & a Green Leafy Salad of some type & a big glass of water & occasionally a glass of wine

Dessert: 2x per week it's fruit or berries
              2-3x per week it's real dessert
              none the rest of the time

My key to keeping my weight maintained: eat what you want, so long as it's semi-healthy, try not to eat fried foods, and always eat in moderation.
Exercise is important, and so is sleep!


----------



## amber (Feb 5, 2005)

Thats so true Jkath, avoid fried foods, eat whatever you like in moderation, exercise.  I sometimes eat leftover dinner for breakfast too lol.


----------



## kyles (Feb 5, 2005)

I used to have muesli for breakfast, but have ditched in favour of porridge (oatmeal) made with semi-skimmed milk, served with raspberries, blueberries or strawberries, and a wee bit of maple syrup or Tasmanian Leatherwood honey.

For lunch I have a selection of salad vegetables, celery, cucumber, little tomatoes, beetroot and gherkins usually, although it varies, with either chicken, prawns, or tuna or very occasionally well trimmed parma ham or smoked salmon. Or cottage cheese. And I have rye crispbread or corn/rice cakes usually at my mid morning break or afternoon break if not with my lunch (I work weird shifts and normally have a three o'clock lunch)

For dinner this varies very widely. Today was tinned tuna, wholemeal pasta, broccoli, three different coloured peppers, tomatoe and zucchini with some low fat dressing.

Dessert was blueberries and low fat Greek yoghurt, yum!

I have two pieces of fruit during the day as well, my favourites are cherries, Asian pear (or nashi we call them in Oz), grapes and lychees.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 5, 2005)

One of the main keys I have found to weight loss is portion control and exercising.  Here are somethings that I eat throughout the day.   

Breakfast:  

Oatmeal, dried cereals with 1% milk, or 10 grain hot cereal.  (The amount of cereal depends on the type of cereal.)

Lunch:  

1.  A wrap with smoked turkey breast, mixed greens, and a smear of cream cheese.
2.  Chopped cooked chicken breast on a mixed green salad with a tablespoon of parmesan cheese and a light salad dressing.
3.  Homemade soup - minestrone, potato, etc.
4.  Homemade chili and 4 saltine crackers.

Snacks:

1.  Beef jerky
2.  Fruits and vegetables
3.  Crackers
4.  1/4 cup cashews or almonds
5.  1 oz. mozzarella cheese
6.  Dried fruits without added sugar or sulfites
7.  Small containers of lowfat yogurt
8.  Unsweetened applesauce

Dinner:  

1.  Tacos, using very lean ground beef
2.  Herbed  grilled chicken breasts with brown rice and a vegetable
3.  Chili
4.  Turkey burgers or meatballs
5.  Spaghetti made with whole wheat spaghetti


----------

